# Sandpaper Roll Rack



## jeff (Nov 4, 2013)

I finally broke down and bought myself a set of all the grits of the Klingspor shop roll sandpaper. We've been giving those away every Bash and jealousy overcame me. :biggrin:

I need a way to store and dispense these. They fit nicely on a 1" dowel, but I am looking for suggestions for a rack or enclosure. I thought about hanging the dowel under a shelf, but they like to unroll. I've seen a few compartmentalized plywood boxes that might work. Thought I'd see if anyone had an idea!


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 4, 2013)

Mine are on a "paper towel dispenser" type thingy, right over my lathe.  Convenient, but I work in an unfinished basement, so hanging is easy--pick a rafter!!


----------



## edstreet (Nov 4, 2013)

I to have been toying with this notion recently.  I use abranet in rolls and the center is fairly large, something like 3-4" or so.

so far everything elude me as to what setup to go with.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm thinking a wall mounted box with dividers. Plexiglass doors for each compartment, with an opening at the bottom of each door for the strip to stick out of it. You can attach the blades with teeth like the packing tape rolls have, to tear your sandpaper with. A 1-1/8" hole all the way thru for the dowel rod, with a collar of some sort on each end. Label each little door with the grit number. Little knobs on the doors for ease of opening, and magnets to keep the doors closed. :biggrin:

Want me to make you one? :biggrin: Thanks Jeff, that was fun :wink::biggrin:


----------



## tommy2tone (Nov 4, 2013)

edstreet said:


> I to have been toying with this notion recently.  I use abranet in rolls and the center is fairly large, something like 3-4" or so.
> 
> so far everything elude me as to what setup to go with.



You can probally put these on a dowel with some PVC spacers in between.


----------



## Justturnin (Nov 4, 2013)

dalecamino said:


> I'm thinking a wall mounted box with dividers. Plexiglass doors for each compartment, with an opening at the bottom of each door for the strip to stick out of it. You can attach the blades with teeth like the packing tape rolls have, to tear your sandpaper with. A 1-1/8" hole all the way thru for the dowel rod, with a collar of some sort on each end. Label each little door with the grit number. Little knobs on the doors for ease of opening, and magnets to keep the doors closed. :biggrin:
> 
> Want me to make you one? :biggrin: Thanks Jeff, that was fun :wink::biggrin:



Wow, once you get the plans for this beast I would love a set :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 4, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking a wall mounted box with dividers. Plexiglass doors for each compartment, with an opening at the bottom of each door for the strip to stick out of it. You can attach the blades with teeth like the packing tape rolls have, to tear your sandpaper with. A 1-1/8" hole all the way thru for the dowel rod, with a collar of some sort on each end. Label each little door with the grit number. Little knobs on the doors for ease of opening, and magnets to keep the doors closed. :biggrin:
> ...


uhh....plans??:redface:


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 4, 2013)

dalecamino said:


> I'm thinking a wall mounted box with dividers. You can attach the blades with teeth like the packing tape rolls have, to tear your sandpaper with. :biggrin:



Possibly use a hack saw blade all the way across the box.  Make it removable so the blade can be replace when needed.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 4, 2013)

Sandpaper dispenser and rag/towel holder - by jfk4032 @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

this looks interesting.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 4, 2013)

This is likely the most ingenious setup.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 4, 2013)

edstreet said:


> I to have been toying with this notion recently.  I use abranet in rolls and the center is fairly large, something like 3-4" or so.
> 
> so far everything elude me as to what setup to go with.


Turn yourself some adapters to fill in the space. They will slide into the rolls. (snug fit)


----------



## jeff (Nov 4, 2013)

dalecamino said:


> I'm thinking a wall mounted box with dividers. Plexiglass doors for each compartment, with an opening at the bottom of each door for the strip to stick out of it. You can attach the blades with teeth like the packing tape rolls have, to tear your sandpaper with. A 1-1/8" hole all the way thru for the dowel rod, with a collar of some sort on each end. Label each little door with the grit number. Little knobs on the doors for ease of opening, and magnets to keep the doors closed. :biggrin:
> 
> Want me to make you one? :biggrin: Thanks Jeff, that was fun :wink::biggrin:



Want to design some rocket ships? :biggrin:

That's kind of what I was thinking with the compartments. There are 9 rolls so I don't think a common axle would be too convenient when I need to replace 1 roll. I use WAY more 80 grit than anything else :biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 4, 2013)

jeff said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking a wall mounted box with dividers. Plexiglass doors for each compartment, with an opening at the bottom of each door for the strip to stick out of it. You can attach the blades with teeth like the packing tape rolls have, to tear your sandpaper with. A 1-1/8" hole all the way thru for the dowel rod, with a collar of some sort on each end. Label each little door with the grit number. Little knobs on the doors for ease of opening, and magnets to keep the doors closed. :biggrin:
> ...


LOL.....it wouldn't get off the ground :redface:

OK...9 rolls = 3 tiers = 3 rolls of 80 grit on the bottom axle. (easiest to reach) :biggrin: Just a thought


----------



## edstreet (Nov 4, 2013)

Something like this maybe?


----------



## brownsfn2 (Nov 4, 2013)

^^  LOL  ^^

Nice Ed.


----------



## jeff (Nov 5, 2013)

edstreet said:


> Something like this maybe?



Good thought. I can also get all of that sandpaper I need from the restroom in my building. The gov't supplies 150 grit.


----------



## Mike Powell (Nov 5, 2013)

jeff said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Something like this maybe?
> ...


 

80 grit here in afghanistan


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 5, 2013)

Maybe something like this?

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/tips/archive/2010/02/10/jumbo-tape-dispenser.aspx

or this


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 5, 2013)

Too simple :biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Nov 5, 2013)

How about making individual compartments that have vertical dados cut halfway down the sides. Then use a dowel ( or make a spindle) that would drop into the dados and hold the individual rolls.


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 5, 2013)

MarkD said:


> How about making individual compartments that have vertical dados cut halfway down the sides. Then use a dowel ( or make a spindle) that would drop into the dados and hold the individual rolls.


 
Mark check the first link in my post on page two.  I think we are on the same train of thought.


----------



## MarkD (Nov 5, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > How about making individual compartments that have vertical dados cut halfway down the sides. Then use a dowel ( or make a spindle) that would drop into the dados and hold the individual rolls.
> ...



Copy cat!


----------

